# Ilford Multigrade for Film Development



## Meysha (Dec 29, 2012)

I remember using Multigrade developer for negatives a few years ago but I can't remember the formula I used. Can anyone help me with their experiences?

I've shot Ilford Delta 400 and I'm thinking of doing
1+19 for 5:30

Should the development time be longer???


(PS. Hi again to all the old tpf gang!)


----------



## terri (Dec 30, 2012)

Dang, chicka....is it really you??   :cheer:   So great to see you!

hmm, I never used this developer for film, and a quick check at the massive developing chart doesn't pull it up for film.   So, I'm useless here.  :razz:   Maybe someone who has tried it will weigh in here.


----------



## timor (Dec 30, 2012)

1+19 seems strong. I am using Polymax T 1+49 for 7-8 min with Kentmere 400 (20 C). I would expect, that Multigrade has similar concentration as Polymax T.


----------



## Rick58 (Dec 30, 2012)

Sorry, but I've never heard of it being used for film


----------



## Meysha (Dec 30, 2012)

Timor. Thank You!

I will try 1+49


Yes Terri it's me! So good to see you still here. I'll be popping in more to ask more crazy questions. 

I'll make sure to let you all know how I go with the multigrade tonight.


----------



## Meysha (Dec 30, 2012)

Results:

Couldn't find the b&w film.... so I did a roll of Colour Kodak 400 something I shot yesterday. 

I did Multigrade 1 + 49 for 8 minutes (I had planned on doing just 7mins but then I realised halfway through that my chemicals were probably a bit colder than 20C so extended developing by 1min), agitating every minute.

The negs look fantastic!!

Now I'm going to do the B&W roll (that I found finally) and another roll of C41! 

So much fun.

Edit:
Did the Ilford Delta 400 with the same development and it turned out beautifully too.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 30, 2012)

Meysha said:


> Results:
> 
> Couldn't find the b&w film.... so I did a roll of Colour Kodak 400 something I shot yesterday.
> 
> ...



I use Rodinal 1+25 9 mins for C41 (XP2) and it looks great


----------



## timor (Dec 30, 2012)

Meysha said:


> Results:
> 
> Couldn't find the b&w film.... so I did a roll of Colour Kodak 400 something I shot yesterday.
> 
> ...


I am glad it work out for you. I am using Polymax T with Tmax 100 and lately also with Eastman Double X Negative. It gives very sharp negs with very well defined grain.


----------



## timor (Dec 30, 2012)

Rick58 said:


> Sorry, but I've never heard of it being used for film


Rick, it is nothing new to use paper formula for film. The better known in the past combinations are Dektol often fortified with glycine or Ansco 130. Polymax T is a fluid Dektol. IMHO developing a negative is an open field where anything could be used, as long as you get, what you want. For me that is the beauty of film photography.
Yes, that's maybe my next step to mix Polymax with glycin and let see what will happen.


----------



## Mully (Dec 30, 2012)

I used to process Plus-x in Dektol..... nice tones even thought it was never recommended


----------



## timor (Dec 30, 2012)

Mully said:


> even thought it was never recommended


Instant coffee was never recommended as developing agent (and why should be ? No business for any photographic chemicals maker.). Yet Caffenol has a large group of followers and frankly is quite valid film developer. IMO there are no limits, no tabus and no recommendations of development for current b&w films. Just suggestions.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 31, 2012)

I did a 2 hour stand development of HP5 shot at iso1600 last night in Rodinal, scanning later never tried it before


----------



## terri (Dec 31, 2012)

Hey, I'm glad it worked for you, Vicky!   :thumbup:    That's wonderful.   Hope you can post neg scans so we can see!


----------

